# 8/17/07 rtda update



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

_Latest e-mail from rtda_:
_Retail Tobacco Dealers of America (RTDA)-Federal Excise Tax Update _*August 17, 2007* 
*Greetings!*

Here is the latest update on the Federal cigar excise tax (FCET) increase fight:
Following several meetings and discussions during the Annual Convention & International Trade Show in Houston, your Association, manufacturers, and other concerned parties worked together and developed a cohesive plan of attack with RTDA spearheading the assault on Capitol Hill. 

With pledged financial support from various associate members and RTDA, this coalition has secured the lobbying services of two big-hitting firms well known in Washington, D.C: Patton Boggs and Public Policy. 

Both firms will work together towards the Association's goal of getting "Handmade Cigars" exempt from current and future federal taxation. This will be no easy task, however, the firms believe we have a chance of success if we can successfully tell our story which involves the disastrous unintended consequences of the current House & Senate bills and the impact on the RTDA retail members, Handmade Cigar importers, cigar manufacturers and their workers, the tobacco farmers, and all the associated businesses that are suppliers to the Handmade Cigar chain. Additionally there is the very real concern of the punitive taxes as it relates to both the NAFTA and CAFTA-DR accords.

Patton & Boggs' strength is on the House side with relationships with the chairman of the Ways & Means committee, while Public Policy is stronger on the Senate finance side with a great intimacy with the CAFTA issues.

Congress is in recess until the first week of September, at which time, we expect tremendous action on this tax proposal, for there the process is far from the end. Upon reconvening from recess, selected members from the House and Senate will come together to negotiate their respective differences in the proposed legislation. Once a final compromise is reached, the revised legislation will then go to both chambers for a vote. If approved, it will go to President Bush's desk for potential veto (as he has vowed) or signature. 

We will continue providing you updates and news as we continue through this legislative battle.
Thank your customer, tell them how valuable they are to you, but don't go overboard. Insincerity is easy to spot.

Sincerely,


Chris McCalla, Legislative Director
Retail Tobacco Dealers of America (RTDA)


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I've always wondered if it would be more effective than to bribe our legislators directly instead of hiring middlemen lobbiests to do it for us.


----------

